# Solved: Stack overflow at line: 214



## ice_Max (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm an amateur web designer, and I've built this site, www.cross-fire.org, using HTML and Java, which previously has been working fine. Since my latest update to the site, about a week ago, every time I visit the homepage I get an error message that says "Stack overflow at line: 214." I can still navigate the site fine, but every time I go back to the home page I get that error message. This happens on my computer at home, which is running Windows XP Home Edition, and my computer at work, which is running Windows 98 SE. Both are using the latest version of IE. I have no idea how to fix this, but my Google searching has indicated it has something to do with the Javascript.

Also, when I view the same site at home or on the laptop here in the office (also running XP Home), every other time the popup windows on the home page will not work. They'll come up fine on the other pages, just not the home page. I'm thinking it might be related to the "stack overflow" problem.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Remove everything *after* the closing tag...

```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->

</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>
```
NOTE: this is also on your events page..remove that as well.


----------



## ice_Max (Sep 21, 2004)

Sequal7 said:


> Remove everything *after* the closing tag...
> 
> ```
> <script language="JavaScript">
> ...


I actually tried that, but every time I upload it again that stuff appears at the bottom. I never put it there originally. Where did it come from?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Dont know, what software are you using to create and upload the pages with? It could be the problem.

EDIT: I have just read that this is a symantec antivirus error, which adds the code to the page?
http://forum.statcounter.com/phpBB2...&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=&


----------



## ice_Max (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm using notepad to edit the pages. I upload using an FTP site.

Wow, I do have Norton Antivirus on all three computers I view the site with. Thanks! I'll check out their support site and see if I can't find a way to prevent this problem.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

You should upload by downloading and installing a FTP client to your computer. THere are free ones that work really well, this way your pages wont be changed during the upload process.


----------



## ice_Max (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Glad to see that fixed you up!


----------

